# Speedsters and Addicts and CR1s...oh my!



## Opus51569

Hey folks,

What started out as a review of the 2009 Scott Speedster S30 I purchased last year has grown to include a number of different contributors with a variety of different models of Scott road bike. So, I thought it would be beneficial to start a new thread to reflect that expansion. If you've got a Scott road bike and your looking to share your experience, ask questions, post pics...this is a place for you.


----------



## Opus51569

*As if I needed a reason...*

to love my wife.

My Speedster has been up on blocks awaiting some new tires to replace the Hutchinson Equinox tires that came standard with the bike. My wife decided an early Father's Day present was in order. I found a really good deal on some 25c Michelin Krylions for $39.

But wait, there's more! The Ritchey adjustable stem I've had on the bike had done its job. I knew I needed a high angle stem. I had been looking at a Bontrager stem with a 40 degree angle that came in white and was hoping to maybe get it at Christmas. My wife knew I wanted it and ordered it without telling me. So, Christmas came early for me this year.

I put both the tires and the stem on the bike and managed to get in a 53 mile ride yesterday. The ubiquitous pic in front of the garage door is included below.


----------



## Opus51569

*Tires and stem*

The Krylions are 25s. From a number of threads I've read around here about 23s vs. 25s I was hopeful that the 25s would make for a smoother ride. I wouldn't have expected to make as drastic a change as it seems to have, though. They not only smooth out the feel of small bumps and uneven payment, they smooth out the sound as well.

The stem is a Bontrager Race (105mm 40 degree). It comes pretty close to matching the angle and reach I had achieved with the Ritchey adjustable stem. If anything, it seems to have elevated the bars a little higher and brought them back a bit more than the Ritchey. My position on the bike is, therefore, more upright (saddle is level, bar tops are level, and the saddle is almost level with the bars) and the drops are more comfortable for longer stretches. More on that as I get some more miles in on the bike.

With the possible exception of a saddle at some point, these recent changes to the bike mark the last changes I plan to make unless something on the bike fails. Therefore, it might be a good time to do a quick recap of the changes I have made from the original 2009 Speedster S30.

Brake pads: Kool Stop salmon
Tires: Michelin Krylion 25c
Tubes: Michelin AirStop
Seat Post: Sette APX zero setback
Cages: Bontrager composite
Computer: Cateye Micro Wireless
Stem: Bontrager Race 105mm 40 degree
Bar Tape: Profile Design
Pedals: VP Beartraps
Saddle: Terry Cite Y
Crankset: SRAM GXP
FD Cable: Jagwire Basic


----------



## TucsonMTB

In addition to being brilliant ladies our wives may have a great deal in common (with possible exception of my wife's taste in men, for which I am grateful). I still remember her encouragement to buy the Addict last year, despite my not having a job at the time.  

It was a wise choice that I could not make by myself. Your new stem appears to be a similarly excellent choice! :thumbsup: 










By the way, in this view you can see the gray and black version of the WTB Laser V Team saddle that I find so comfortable.


----------



## Opus51569

Thanks. Twenty-one years and she still surprises me.

That saddle does look comfortable and, of course, the rest of your bike looks fantastic.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Opus51569 said:


> . . . and, of course, the rest of your bike looks fantastic.


Aw, shucks . . . Thanks! :blush2:


----------



## Opus51569

Aside from the tires and saddle, have you made any other changes to it?


----------



## TucsonMTB

Opus51569 said:


> Aside from the tires and saddle, have you made any other changes to it?


Not much. A significantly quieter, smoother shifting, Dura-Ace chain replaced the SRAM original when it wore out. A carbon seat post with an easier-to-adjust, two-bolt clamp helped perfect saddle placement. You already know about that trick with your new post.  

I tried a set of amazingly responsive Neuvation Aero wheels with Continental Supersonic tires that ended up on my wife’s bike. She says she won’t give them back. I’m too heavy for those racing tires anyway . . . so, a set of Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels from Craig’s List replaced the heavier Ksyrium Equipe originals for me. They are "so not aero" but I haven’t won any lottery drawings . . . they will do.  

Thanks for asking and reminding me how lucky I am. :thumbsup:


----------



## Weav

TucsonMTB said:


> Aw, shucks . . . Thanks! :blush2:


Hey why don't you two go out on a date or something! 

Both bikes look great but what is up with that ****** stem? Do you have a bad back or something?


----------



## Opus51569

Just more comfortable with the bars and saddle at roughly the same height. If you have a pic of your Scott, feel free to post it up. I promise not to say anything complimentary, for fear of it being misinterpreted...


----------



## Weav

Haha, I see. I ride occasionally with an older lady who has a stem setup like that, and let me tell you, somedays it's all I can do to keep up with her on 20mph rides, her stamina just doesn't give out. But anyway, no pic of my bike will be on this thread, I'm a bike snob, I ride a Look, and yes, it does actually garner some glances when I pull into the popular bikers rest stop, aka the local Starbucks. But there might be a picture in my future, my wife might be the owner of a Scott CR-1 by the end of the year. She's going to try out an Orbea and a Pinarello very soon, but I think that price will lead her to the Scott.


----------



## Opus51569

Then I will keep an eye out for a pic and ride reports if she decides to go with the CR-1, though I have to admit Orbeas and Pinarellos are tough competition. For me it was an easier decision since I knew I was going the aluminum route and had a pretty limited budget.


----------



## FeydR

Been a lurker her for a while... but felt compelled to post a picture of my new ride. 










2010 CR1 Team with some hand built Deep V's laced to Ultegra hubs. Litterally just picked it up from the LBS an hour or so ago and haven't even had a chance to get out there with it yet. Lots of prep still to do... fit the bottle cages/cycling computer, etc. but I'm pumped.

This will be/is my first "real" dedicated road bike. Been a long time mountain biker that had to give it up because of a back injury (non-related). Sold the mt. bike and then purchased a Cannondale Bad Boy as a hybrid/fitness bike. Got completely borred with that in less than a year and sold it. 

All winter long I had been itching to get back into cycling and I'm not sure what the straw that broke the camel's back was, but one day I just picked up the phone and made a fitting apt. Now a few short weeks later here I am.  

Anyway.. Hello. I hope to learn a lot from everyone!


----------



## TucsonMTB

FeydR said:


> This will be/is my first "real" dedicated road bike. Been a long time mountain biker that had to give it up because of a back injury (non-related). Sold the mt. bike and then purchased a Cannondale Bad Boy as a hybrid/fitness bike. Got completely borred with that in less than a year and sold it.
> 
> Anyway.. Hello. I hope to learn a lot from everyone!


Nice! I predict good things for you.  

Despite many years of old-school road riding, including USCF competition, 25 years ago; my transition to modern technology is similar to yours. 7 years of mountain biking exclusively here in Arizona tapered off abruptly when my wife broke both a tibia and her clavicle on a rocky descent. Skinny road tires on my Cannondale Scalpel followed, but you can only be dropped so many times running out of gears on your 44x12 top end before the "need" for a real road bike becomes overwhelming.  Luckily, that corresponded with great deals last year on closeout Scott's. Otherwise, I would be riding a much more modest bicycle.

Your CR1 Team looks like an awesome machine. No doubt we will be learning from you as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodys737

2008 54 R4.

View attachment 202846


----------



## FeydR

I'm most looking forward to just getting back into shape. The debilitation that hurting my back caused really took it's toll on my waistline, hence the beefy wheels.. LOL.

I don't know about learning from me since I'm a newb when it comes to anything with drop bars. As hardcore of a biker as I have always been I've never "clipped" into a bike before, so I think it's safe to assume that lesson 1 will be to not fall on my face at stoplights. haha.


----------



## TucsonMTB

FeydR said:


> As hardcore of a biker as I have always been I've never "clipped" into a bike before, so I think it's safe to assume that lesson 1 will be to not fall on my face at stoplights. haha.


You'll be a past master in no time. You might practice on the grass a little first, if you like. At least with the SPD cleats/pedals that my wife and I use, the natural rotation of your knee outward as you try to put a foot down will automatically unlatch the cleat.

Starting with the pedal tension set low and with a little silicone spray on the pedals, even my wife can get out reliably. You will be fine!  

Oh, and we like SPD cleats/pedals because we have several pairs of easy-to-walk-in, mountain biking shoes including sandals that accept SPD cleats. When the temperatures exceed 100 degrees here, sandals are a must . . . for me anyway.


----------



## TucsonMTB

woodys737 said:


> 2008 54 R4.


Elegant! :thumbsup: 

On of my friends here would much more approve of the understated markings on your 2008 Addict R4 than he does of the "glaring yellow lettering", in his words, on my 2009.


----------



## FeydR

TucsonMTB said:


> Starting with the pedal tension set low and with a little silicone spray on the pedals, even my wife can get out reliably. You will be fine!
> 
> Oh, and we like SPD cleats/pedals because we have several pairs of easy-to-walk-in, mountain biking shoes including sandals that accept SPD cleats. When the temperatures exceed 100 degrees here, sandals are a must . . . for me anyway.


I did get some practice in while I was getting fitted for the bike... the platform they were using for the fit had SPD pedals on the cranks. I ended up going that route for the CR1 and got some SIDI shoes that will allow a decent amount of mobility off the bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus51569

FeydR said:


> I'm most looking forward to just getting back into shape. The debilitation that hurting my back caused really took it's toll on my waistline, hence the beefy wheels.. LOL.
> 
> I don't know about learning from me since I'm a newb when it comes to anything with drop bars. As hardcore of a biker as I have always been I've never "clipped" into a bike before, so I think it's safe to assume that lesson 1 will be to not fall on my face at stoplights. haha.


A beautiful bike and a good choice to start with a fitting. It should help with the initial transition. Keep us posted with how it feels on the road.


----------



## FeydR

Opus51569 said:


> A beautiful bike and a good choice to start with a fitting. It should help with the initial transition. Keep us posted with how it feels on the road.


Well I woke up with a raging headache this morning, but really wanted to go out... so I just got in a quick 8 mile ride before I felt like my eyeballs were going to explode. :cryin: 

Don't really have much to compare it to, but it is suuuuuper smooth and really easy to pedal/accelerate. Hoping tomorrow AM I can start to put in some real miles.

I've also ordered some wider tires (28s) in an effort to smooth out the ride a bit. It just has the OEM continental 23s on the wheels. I've basically had to pump them up to max pressure because of my weight which kind of leaves a bit of a jarring ride... hopefully the new tires will be here early next week and make it an even more comfortable ride.

So far so good. :thumbsup:


----------



## TucsonMTB

With new tires on the way, you can afford to experiment a little. Try *not* exceeding 105 PSI in the front and not more than 115 PSI in the back. That should be more than enough to prevent rim damage regardless of your weight . . . presuming you can avoid pot holes and badly maintained rail crossings in your area.  

Bad roads happen . . .


----------



## FeydR

TucsonMTB said:


> With new tires on the way, you can afford to experiment a little. Try *not* exceeding 105 PSI in the front and not more than 115 PSI in the back. That should be more than enough to prevent rim damage regardless of your weight . . . presuming you can avoid pot holes and badly maintained rail crossings in your area.
> 
> Bad roads happen . . .


I was running 100F/118R today.... roads aren't too bad here, but I did try to stand up if was hitting any gnarly road seams which there were more than a few of.

Some of it could also be that I'm just keeping my upper body too tense, only amplifying the situation. I'm sure my form has LOTS of room for improvement... we'll see.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Try dropping that rear pressure. I discovered the hard way that even 115 is a little high for me. Did you know that skidding the rear wheel by hitting the brakes will destroy a $55 Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX 700 x 23C tire almost instantly?  

Dropping my pressure to ensure a larger tire patch has reduced that tendency, but with the weight transfer to the front wheel while braking, that rear wheel still gets pretty light. I'm now thinking 110 PSI in the rear (which is what I used to run with tubular tires) may be the absolute maximum for me. I love the lively feel of a hard tire, but the tire I just replaced because of multiple glass and thorn punctures had an impressive bald spot from my last attention lapse that led to sudden braking.

By the way, Stan's sealant works great in road tires if you have Continental tubes with removable valve cores to facilitate installing it. I frequently experience punctures with all the glass and thorns on the Arizona shoulders I travel, but seldom have an actual flat, thanks to Stan's. I feel that the ounce of weight it adds is worth it for the freedom from roadside repair sessions, even if it is rotating weight. 

As an ex-mountain biker, I presume you are familiar with Stan's. Yeah, it *is* a pain to clean the frame after a major puncture.


----------



## woodys737

TucsonMTB said:


> Elegant! :thumbsup:
> 
> On of my friends here would much more approve of the understated markings on your 2008 Addict R4 than he does of the "glaring yellow lettering", in his words, on my 2009.


The white is a bit much for me now. The ride, fit/geometry was what I was after and the price was right...

I don't mind the yellow lettering so much on your frame. But, some of the lines (graphics) just don't seem to flow.


----------



## Basalt33

Love the Scotts you've all posted. I built this up last year- Scott CR1 Team w/ SRAM Force (Red Cassette), and Easton EA90 SLs w/ PR3 tires. Just landed a set of Reynolds DV46 tubs that I'm getting ready to mount in the next week or so. 15.65lbs as shown...


----------



## TucsonMTB

woodys737 said:


> The white is a bit much for me now. The ride, fit/geometry was what I was after and the price was right...
> 
> I don't mind the yellow lettering so much on your frame. But, some of the lines (graphics) just don't seem to flow.


Oh, don't get me wrong. I really like the yellow. I recently found some yellow HTC Columbia water bottles that compliment the look. The first name of the gentleman who does not like the yellow is Scott. Maybe Scott just doesn't like his name up in lights.  

Sitting on the bike, the graphics you can see against the mostly nude carbon of the front of the bike look good. I'm not too concerned about the view from the side or rear. I don't see it from that perspective very much of the time.  

When I was a young, USCF rider I found it poignantly amusing when the "skinny, old dudes" fell of the back of our rides on their drop dead gorgeous Colnago's and De Rosa's. Now, I am one of those old, skinny dudes . . . on my full carbon Addict. Go figure. :mad2:


----------



## TucsonMTB

Basalt33 said:


> Love the Scotts you've all posted. I built this up last year- Scott CR1 Team w/ SRAM Force (Red Cassette), and Easton EA90 SLs w/ PR3 tires. Just landed a set of Reynolds DV46 tubs that I'm getting ready to mount in the next week or so. 15.65lbs as shown...


Nice! :thumbsup: 

Great first impression and, on closer inspection, I'll bet it's a rocket.


----------



## Basalt33

Thanks Tucson!! It is very fast and should be much more "slippery" with the DV46s. If only I could lighten the frame I carry around with me all day :mad2:


----------



## TucsonMTB

Basalt33 said:


> If only I could lighten the frame I carry around with me all day :mad2:


You will and you will be formidable as a result.

Back when I was racing, the hardest guys to ride with were the dudes who were once somewhat "round", dropped their weight, but kept the strength they once needed to support their frame and were . . . well, hard as heqq to keep up with.  

You will be one of those guys . . . trust me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus51569

Nice ride, Basalt33! I like the little touches of red in the cassette, pedals and rim decals. It's a good counterpoint to the overall black and yellow. What saddle do you have on it? I can't tell if it has a snub-nose shape or if that's a shadow I'm seeing.


----------



## Basalt33

Thanks! The saddle is a Forte Pro SLX with a Quintana Roo saddle cover. I've had this saddle for about 5 years now and am looking at trading up to the Specialized Toupe/ Phenom. It should look/ be quite fast after I get the DV46s on it...


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

So here is my 09 SPEEDSTER...

Newly added componets;
Saddle: SELLE ITALIA Filante Bars: 3T Ergonova PRO
Tape: Deda foam
Stem: 3T ARX-PRO 110mm
Cycle Computer: Cateye CC-RD200 Strada cadence

View attachment 205306

View attachment 205307

View attachment 205308

View attachment 205309

View attachment 205310

View attachment 205311

View attachment 205312


(also demoing the SELLE SAN MARCO Caymano saddle)

View attachment 205314


----------



## slow climb

Just joined the forum after reading this and the other thread about the S30,
Ive only had my S-30 (2010) for a few weeks and have less than 100 miles on the clock,
biggest ride (the last one) was 42 miles,
I'm not a "heads down see you at the end" type rider,more a "stop and take some pics of the view every 20 mins" type  

IL start with a pic ..
On one of the first outings ..









I changed the stem (original 105mm) to a shorter one (85mm),as coming from a MTB background I found the reach a little hard and developed the "numb hands" condition,
but everything else is standard,

I was going for the S40 as I love the black colour,but I went with the blue one as its a little lighter,
Only issue Ive got with the bike is the higher gearing,I'm just not used to pedaling on the climbs as the MTB is so easier :blush2: 
But I'm getting there .. slowly 

KK..


----------



## FeydR

Welcome...

Nice ride... is that a lens issue or is that tower really leaning like that.. LOL.


----------



## TucsonMTB

slow climb said:


> I was going for the S40 as I love the black colour,but I went with the blue one as its a little lighter,
> Only issue Ive got with the bike is the higher gearing,I'm just not used to pedaling on the climbs as the MTB is so easier :blush2:


My Addict R4 came with the same compact crank ring sizes as your bike but with an 11-28 cassette in the rear. My wife liked my 28 so much that I had to get her one as well. Her "old" cassette was an 11-27, but that one tooth is important to her. You might be pleased with the difference a 28 will make compared to your existing 26.  

Yeah, it does get easier with time on the bike, but that 28 is always a confidence builder, especially when I tire on a long hill.

Oh, and . . . nice bike! Personally, I think your blue is much more attractive than black. :thumbsup:


----------



## slow climb

I do get a bit of ribbing on other non bike forums about owning a triple  
and despite all the encouragement to just get used to it,I think I will go for the 28 on the rear,

Its the 3rd Scott Ive owned,first was a "Scott - Motion" back in 96 ish,
followed by a "Scott - reflex 30" about 4 years ago (still ride),
But I also own an old "Cannondale - super v 500" as well,
This S30 is the first road bike since I bought a "Raleigh - meteor" back in 1994 as a get to work bike,

Looking forward to reading some good stuff on this forum,

PS,Its a 3 pic pan,that's why the antenna leans  
KK..


----------



## Opus51569

Nice bike! I agree the blue was a good choice.

Personally, I've been debating about either swapping out the 11-25 with a 12-27 or possibly swapping the 50 tooth ring with a 48 or even a 46. I rarely if ever use the 50/11 or 12 combo and would be fine giving it up for easier climbing gears.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Changing chain rings in the front is usually expensive. At least with the SRAM Rival stuff, there are limited combinations available anyway and generally both rings need to be changed to preserve good shifting.

Cassettes are available in a little greater variety, but I don't think SRAM or Shimano make a 10 speed in 12 - 28 teeth. Actually, I could probably get away with a 13 which yields a 103 inch top gear. At 100 rpm that equates to 30 mph, which is fast enough for me.  

Somehow, I seriously doubt I will ever see a 13 - 28 cassette from either SRAM or Shimano.  

Oh well, the 11 - 28 works well enough. It would just be nice to have smaller jumps in some places.


----------



## Opus51569

I found a Miche 12-27 that is Shimano splined that should work. I had originally thought about going the chainring route because it was a simpler change mechanically. You're right, though, that the outer ring swap would be about the same price and would likely require other adjustments. Ultimately, though, I think I just need to HTFU and ride the bike more.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Opus51569 said:


> Ultimately, though, I think I just need to HTFU and ride the bike more.


:lol: Yeah, I guess that's the real answer. Easier said than done if you have to work for a living, as I do. :mad2:

Hence the 28 in the rear. Admittedly, I am also older than I once was.


----------



## afm223

I love my 11-28 and yes it works perfectly fine with my 105 groupo.


----------



## slow climb

I went out the other day on the S30 and stayed in the 39 and above all the ride,despite hitting some good hills,
I just didn't go as fast as normal and found Id got more energy  

Maybe there is hope for me yet  

I also went over the first 100 miles on it,and Im loving the bike so far,










KK..


----------



## TucsonMTB

slow climb said:


> I also went over the first 100 miles on it,and Im loving the bike so far


Nice picture! What *is* that artistic behemoth in the background?


----------



## slow climb

Its from an old colliery,we (me and riding buddy) had a rest at a small museum a few miles into the ride,
Not sure if it (with the other half) was the pit winding gear wheel that took the miner's up or down into the mine,

Big spokes arn't they  

KK..


----------



## Opus51569

They are. And that's a fantastic shot. Glad to hear you're still enjoying the Speedster.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Opus51569 said:


> to love my wife.
> 
> My Speedster has been up on blocks awaiting some new tires to replace the Hutchinson Equinox tires that came standard with the bike. My wife decided an early Father's Day present was in order. I found a really good deal on some 25c Michelin Krylions for $39.
> 
> But wait, there's more! The Ritchey adjustable stem I've had on the bike had done its job. I knew I needed a high angle stem. I had been looking at a Bontrager stem with a 40 degree angle that came in white and was hoping to maybe get it at Christmas. My wife knew I wanted it and ordered it without telling me. So, Christmas came early for me this year.
> 
> I put both the tires and the stem on the bike and managed to get in a 53 mile ride yesterday. The ubiquitous pic in front of the garage door is included below.



There is something definetly wrong with your setup. 0 SB seatpost and such a high rise stem can't be good.


----------



## Opus51569

More wrong with me, I think. . 
Shorter femurs = 0 set back post to keep a good knee position. 
Shorter reach + little flexibility + Clyde = high rise stem. 

It puts me in more of a "comfort" 45 degree angle when I'm on the hoods and allows me to ride in the drops easier than I ever have before.


----------



## Opus51569

*If I'm going to ride platform pedals...*

I should get some platform pedals 

Previously, I had been using VP Beartraps on the Speedster and while they have been great, there was one issue. I wear a size 13 shoe. The curve of the VPs cut down on the surface area of the pedal (which I need). On longer rides, I definitely noticed that approximately 1/4 of the width of my foot was off the end of the pedal. So, I went looking for an inexpensive platform pedal and came across Wellgo. The rectangular shape gives me more contact with the pedal as do the thicker edges than the more BMX style Beartraps. I only have one ride on them so I don't know how the removable pegs compare in terms of grip, but the increased surface area definitely made for a comfortable ride.


----------



## slow climb

I just replaced my toe clips (free with the bike) with the old flat pedals off my Cannondale super v 500,as I was forever slipping off them,
the plastic cage would never let me get my foot straight back onto the pedal,and the underside are curved so they are only one sided,
The old flats feel a lot smoother too !

A friend of mine just bought some blue welgo's that look the same as yours,and he was wondering if the pegs unscrewed (they look molded on)

KK..


----------



## TucsonMTB

I believe you would both be more comfortable if you can find some good stiff shoes. In my experience, Sidi makes some of the most comfortable. Their mountain shoes offer excellent "walk-ability" for comfort off the bike.

Once you find a pair that properly supports your foot, you will be free to pick clip-less pedals that work well for you. You may find, as I do, that SPD cleats and pedals are very easy to use.

Admittedly, my wife and I have been riding both road and mountain bikes for a long time. Graduating from clips with straps and cleats to clip-less was wonderful. Living in Arizona, we often wear biking sandals with SPD cleats. They are remarkably comfortable in our warm summers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus51569

slow climb said:


> I just replaced my toe clips (free with the bike) with the old flat pedals off my Cannondale super v 500,as I was forever slipping off them,
> the plastic cage would never let me get my foot straight back onto the pedal,and the underside are curved so they are only one sided,
> The old flats feel a lot smoother too !
> 
> A friend of mine just bought some blue welgo's that look the same as yours,and he was wondering if the pegs unscrewed (they look molded on)
> 
> KK..


Mine are removable with a small Allen wrench.


----------



## Opus51569

TucsonMTB said:


> I believe you would both be more comfortable if you can find some good stiff shoes. In my experience, Sidi makes some of the most comfortable. Their mountain shoes offer excellent "walk-ability" for comfort off the bike.
> 
> Once you find a pair that properly supports your foot, you will be free to pick clip-less pedals that work well for you. You may find, as I do, that SPD cleats and pedals are very easy to use.
> 
> Admittedly, my wife and I have been riding both road and mountain bikes for a long time. Graduating from clips with straps and cleats to clip-less was wonderful. Living in Arizona, we often wear biking sandals with SPD cleats. They are remarkably comfortable in our warm summers. :thumbsup:


It's a choice I've debated back and forth for a while and I may yet take the plunge someday. Right now, convenience and price win out.


----------



## slow climb

"Mine are removable with a small Allen wrench"

yep the mates do come out but with a philips screwdriver,

KK..


----------



## Opus51569

So, it's been the rainiest year on record, but I've been scrimping and saving this summer. I found a great sale at Ribble and made a few purchases figuring if I can't ride...I can upgrade .

1.) I grew weary of waiting for Specialized to restock (or even offer an e.t.a. for when they might restock) their white Avatar saddles. So I went for a Selle Italia instead. With the exchange rate, it ended up being $38 so if it doesn't work I guess it won't be the end of the world. 
2.) I also picked up a 5700 12-27 cassette. I swapped it out with the 5600 11-25 that came with the bike. The process was pretty straight-forward with only a few adjustments needed to the RD limit screws and the cable tension to realign with the largest and smallest cog. 

I've only been able to take it around the block a few times, but the extra two teeth on the low end make more of a difference than I expected. More to come once I can put in some more miles...

UPDATE: I managed to get in a 20mile shake-out ride on Saturday and a 50miler on Sunday morning. Some initial thoughts:

1.) There will be a break-in period (mostly for my butt) with the new saddle. The 20mile ride ended with what I thought was only some mild soreness. I didn't realize how sore I was until I got on the bike again the next day. By the 40th mile or so on Sunday, I was thankful to encounter enough of a hill to get out of the saddle . The good news, though, is the soreness seems to be localized to my sit bones, so I think it's just a question of adjusting to the stiffness of the saddle. Time will tell.
2.) The 12-27 cassette worked flawlessly. I knew I wouldn't miss the 11t cog but the new 27t gives me a 34/27 combo for spinning up the short (but steep) climbs. It also gives me 50/25 with less cross-chaining than I had with the 11-25 cassette. All in all, I think it was definitely worth the investment.


----------



## goat000

Hi Everyone.

I just caught up on this thread and its progenitor over the last hour+. Great read, as I just bought a S30 today. Thanks to all for the info, OP in particular.

I biked a fair amount as a kid, always $50 K-Mart specials (but, hey, one of those dirt-cheap MTBs got me the whole way through college, and was pretty good with stairs). About a year ago, I upgraded from yet another flea market bottom-of-the-line Huffy to a Schwinn Voyageur GS. It was wonderful for the ride to/from the metro - 1.5 miles each way. 

Then on DC's "Bike to Work Day" this spring I decided to do something silly - I biked to work. 18 miles each way. Thought I might die. Didn't. Instead, I was hooked. I go over two huge highways on the way. When they're bumper-to-bumper, a profound sense of smugness washes over me. I've been biking roughly once a week since that first trip.

The limitations of the comfort bike have since became painfully (sometimes literally) apparent. The absurdly wide/cushy seat would get pretty painful toward the end of the ride home sometimes (though my butt has toughened a bit, I think). I can only get into the lowest front gear about half of the time I try (this after ~1000 miles of getting used to its idiosyncrasies). It's heavy. It's slow.

I started looking at new bikes about 6 weeks ago, with a ~$1000 budget. I wasn't sure how big of a change to make - hybrid? Cyclocross? Road? I considered a Fuji Cross Comp, Fuji Absolute 1.0 (LBS had a nice sale going on), Bianchi 7 Via Narone Sora, half the stuff Surly puts out, and finally the S30. I eventually came to the conclusion that:

1) The straight-out handlebars on the Absolute combined with a less-upright style (compared to the goofy Schwinn) were going to kill my wrists. I guess it could also be that test-driving a too-big Absolute didn't help matters, but trying out the other bikes convinced me I do fact like drops and hoods. (Those disc brakes were pretty awesome, though.)
2) I wouldn't give up the eyelets for a rear rack without a fight.
3) Tiagra/105 components really do seem nicer than Sora, especially the shifter (Dear Sora Shifter, how am I supposed to hit that little trigger from the drops?). I guess the perceived shifting improvements could just be the power of suggestion, but whatever.

So that led me to the S30. I did like how the Binachi had brakes on the tops, but it didn't seem like a big deal to forego that. I ending up paying $999 for the S30. Told the LBS I could get the same bike from REI for $150 less (hooray smartphone); they threw in a rack, installed, and a cable lock for me (already have a U). At that point, I was already there and they had been nice and helpful, so I didn't mind missing out the absolute lowest price. I'll pick it up tomorrow on the way home from work.

The bike shop is actually right off of the path I commute on, so I got to try out sections of little climbs and such that I'm used to. The difference from the Voyageur is staggering. I feel like the climbs take half the effort. I also found, after trying two bikes with toe clips and then back to one without, that those things really do make a difference. But I hated trying to wriggle my toes in there, so I bought clip-less pedals and shoes while I was there. I'm assuming I'll forget to clip out in time for a stop at least once. Hopefully one ugly incident will be all I need to remember.

I've lowered my average times for 36 miles round trip from 3hr30 to 2hr45 since I started out. I'm hoping the new ride will save me another 10 minutes each way after the first trip or two. I also feel like it will provide a much higher ceiling as I get into better shape. I figure I'll have some growing pains with the radically different posture and saddle, but I think it will work out in the long run.

Anyway, cool forum you all have here, I may just keep dropping in from time to time.


----------



## goat000

So my first trip, yesterday, was a minor disaster. The bike shop did not offer a fitting, so I just eyeballed the seat height and went 4 miles to the metro. I forgot my bungee stuff, so my backpack stayed on my back. After the first 2 miles, my lower back was exhausted and my butt hurt like crazy.

Last night, I took the saddle down an inch and a half and tilted the handlebars up maybe 5 degrees from where they were. On the morning ride I stuck the backpack on the rack where it belongs. That made a world of difference and I made it through my normal 18 miles without any real issue from my back or underside (though I definitely gave a workout to some muscles that never got very involved on the comfort bike). I'm quickly getting used to the idea of putting more weight on my legs and shoulders and less on my saddle. I expect to be a little sore around the sit bones after the ride back, but I bet I'll toughen up soon enough. 

I think I'm taking to the clipless pedals pretty quickly. I had an embarrassing start early in the ride where two other guys with snap-ins left me in the dust while I fumbled for 15 seconds. The last 2 or 3 attempts I locked in within 2 or 3 seconds. The shoes are crazy comfortable.

I stopped for 2-3 minutes in the middle to take stock of how my body was doing and it still ended up being my fastest time ever (though only by a minute). Good stuff. Hooray road bikes. Hooray Scott.


----------



## Opus51569

First off, goat000, welcome to the forums!

Glad to hear you're enjoying your new S30. Part of the initial fun is dialing it in. Soon, you'll experience your first pangs of upgrade-itis...and it's all downhill from there 

Post up a pic when you get a chance.


----------



## TucsonMTB

goat000 said:


> So my first trip, yesterday, was a minor disaster. The bike shop did not offer a fitting, so I just eyeballed the seat height and went 4 miles to the metro. I forgot my bungee stuff, so my backpack stayed on my back. After the first 2 miles, my lower back was exhausted and my butt hurt like crazy.
> 
> Last night, I took the saddle down an inch and a half and tilted the handlebars up maybe 5 degrees from where they were. On the morning ride I stuck the backpack on the rack where it belongs. That made a world of difference and I made it through my normal 18 miles without any real issue from my back or underside (though I definitely gave a workout to some muscles that never got very involved on the comfort bike). I'm quickly getting used to the idea of putting more weight on my legs and shoulders and less on my saddle. I expect to be a little sore around the sit bones after the ride back, but I bet I'll toughen up soon enough.
> 
> I think I'm taking to the clipless pedals pretty quickly. I had an embarrassing start early in the ride where two other guys with snap-ins left me in the dust while I fumbled for 15 seconds. The last 2 or 3 attempts I locked in within 2 or 3 seconds. The shoes are crazy comfortable.
> 
> I stopped for 2-3 minutes in the middle to take stock of how my body was doing and it still ended up being my fastest time ever (though only by a minute). Good stuff. Hooray road bikes. Hooray Scott.


Hey Goat!

Allow me echo Opus' welcome to the forum. It sounds like your new Scott is treating you well and you are quickly picking up the skills that make riding road bikes a pleasure. That's a good thing. :thumbsup: 

A fit session will only get you close, sometime very close, to your best position, so working it out on your own is certainly a viable option. It does help to ride with an experienced cyclist, preferably a racer, who has your best interests at heart. He or she can watch to make certain your pelvis is not rocking from too high a saddle and that your knees are not too acutely bent from too low a saddle. It's good to have someone check to make certain the axis of your knee with your crank arms parallel to the ground is right over the pedal spindle, indicating proper horizontal saddle position. For that, you need a second person with a plumb bob or something similar.

Handlebar angle is truly whatever is most comfortable. It's easy to experiment with so keep tweaking, with very small changes, until your hands and wrists are truly happy.

That's a nice enough bike that upgrading components will probably never be a high priority, but if it ever becomes so, check out SpeedGoat Cycles in Google. With your forum name, it's a natural.  

Last but not least . . . show us some pictures of your new steed when you get a chance. If you can get someone to take some of you on the bike, you might even be able to critique your own position by comparing it with pictures of the pros. But, most of all, here's hoping you continue to enjoy your new machine and don't push yourself too hard. It's supposed to be fun.


----------



## e34john

Just a quick shot because I cleaned it a little. Anything I can do about the tires? I was thinking Mr. Clean magic eraser.


----------



## TucsonMTB

e34john said:


> Just a quick shot because I cleaned it a little. Anything I can do about the tires? I was thinking Mr. Clean magic eraser.


Shiny side up, dirty side down. It looks like you already have it under control. :lol: 

Oh, and nice bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus51569

Nice ride, e34john!

For the tires, I usually just wipe them off with a damp cloth when I want to inspect them for nicks, cuts, etc. I don't know how abrasive the eraser might be.


----------



## e34john

Thanks guys, once I get new pedals/shoes and the Cavendish stem. I think I will be good for a while. Was going to really upgrade it but I think I'd rather have another bike  

Seeing those beach crusier pedals makes me a little sad.


----------



## TucsonMTB

e34john said:


> Thanks guys, once I get new pedals/shoes and the Cavendish stem. I think I will be good for a while. Was going to really upgrade it but I think I'd rather have another bike
> 
> Seeing those beach crusier pedals makes me a little sad.











At $185 on the Chain Reaction Cycles web site, I will need to win a lottery to justify Mark's very cool looking stem. Although he *is* my hero, since my power output does not approach that of Mr. Cavendish, I will have to pass on the 300 gram bars at any price!

The Ritchey stem on your bike seems like a better choice, unless you too are amazingly strong.  

But, hey, it is your bike, so whatever makes you happy . . .


----------



## e34john

Just going for looks, thats why I'm not getting the matching bars since thats going to be mostly covered with tape. The Ritchey stem has this dumb looking chrome faceplate with the emblem on it. The Cav stem will probably be too stiff at first but it looks cool. 

Now to learn how to bunny hop finish lines.


----------



## slow climb

Ive just put a new 11-28 on my S30 
went out today and it really does work,I was sticking in the middle ring on all the climbs rather than dropping down to the granny ring,
I got caught up in yet another downpour (even put my overshoes on) the bike handles pretty good on the slippery roads (at least I haven't fell off yet)

Dam this town for being so hilly  


KK..


----------



## PlatyPius

2011 Scott Speedsters.... meh.


----------



## TucsonMTB

PlatyPius said:


> 2011 Scott Speedsters.... meh.


The new "color" schemes should be popular with the Goth set.  

Me, I must quickly win a lottery so I can purchase a 2010 Addict RC with its nice, light colors. Yeah, sure. :mad2: 

And . . . the integral seat mast. I will miss those too.


----------



## goat000

TucsonMTB said:


> That's a nice enough bike that upgrading components will probably never be a high priority, but if it ever becomes so, check out SpeedGoat Cycles in Google. With your forum name, it's a natural.
> 
> Last but not least . . . show us some pictures of your new steed when you get a chance. If you can get someone to take some of you on the bike, you might even be able to critique your own position by comparing it with pictures of the pros. But, most of all, here's hoping you continue to enjoy your new machine and don't push yourself too hard. It's supposed to be fun.


Thanks for the warm welcome guys. Opus, funny story, I got a notification on my phone about your reply while I was waiting for a taxi to pick up my poor stranded self. On the first ride home, I hit a ~2.5-inch discontinuity from the pavement to an overpass, going somewhere between 15 and 20 mph I think. Popped the water bottle clean out of the cage (which I didn't realize until later) and the front tire was flat within 15 seconds. Of course, I was planning to stop by the LBS closest to my house to pick up an inner tube that night. Whoops. It was bad enough that I ended up getting the wheel trued. 

Otherwise the bike is treating me well, and with the aid of some baggy bike shorts I'm getting along better with the seat.

Never heard of SpeedGoat but if I do upgrade someday I'll definitely have to give them a look, if only for the name. Hopefully this one will last me quite a few years; I'm just almost as focused on saving money vs. taking metro (train) to work as I am getting there fast. 

As for pictures - I think I'll politely decline. The idea is to let it be as ugly as it cares to get, since I'll be locking it up in the city regularly, so there's nothing much to see. It's pure stock with the expected commuter accessories, in the 2010 blue.


----------



## TucsonMTB

goat000 said:


> As for pictures - I think I'll politely decline. The idea is to let it be as ugly as it cares to get, since I'll be locking it up in the city regularly, so there's nothing much to see. It's pure stock with the expected commuter accessories, in the 2010 blue.


Good plan. :thumbsup: 

I once dated a young lady who was a student at U of Penn in Philadelphia. She rode a nice, full Campy, Holdsworth. Yeah, that *was* decades ago . . . 

Anyway, I thought I would surprise her by cleaning her bike one weekend while visiting her downtown apartment. She was surprised, but *not* pleased for exactly the reasons that you plan to acquire a little "patina" on your steed.  

Live and learn . . . mostly.


----------



## olr1

Just trying out the pic thing..


----------



## olr1

Uh, seems to be working....


----------



## e34john

^
Looks great. What kind of tape do you have on those bars?


----------



## olr1

It's fairly cheap tape from my LBS:










Prologo is the brand name, returns a few hits in google...


----------



## olr1

...apparently it's the same tape that Katusha use; maybe they've bought all the stocks?


----------



## TucsonMTB

Nice bike! The various red accents look quite elegant. :thumbsup: 

I am mildly jealous that your Addict features a seat mast, unlike my 2009 R4 that only has a conventional seat post opening.


----------



## e34john

I felt the same way about the bits of red, thats why I asked about the tape.

Found it on Google. Might see what color options they have.


----------



## olr1

You guys have turned me into some kind of bike decorating guru!

I just bought the bike, stuck some old racing wheels on it, and put the first bar tape I picked up in the shop on there.

I looked on the web; http://www.prologotouch.com/OG_nastri.htm#navigazione

The top LBS for the tape in the UK is a couple of miles from my house, hope you can get some!


----------



## Opus51569

I have found it interesting how changes I've made to the Speedster fall into one of three categories:

Performance
Comfort
Aesthetics

Now that I've got more performance than I need, and most of my comfort issues worked out, I find myself caring more and more about little aesthetics touches... not that it's an obsession or anything... :yesnod:


----------



## beansnrice

So its my first time posting in this forum!

Just bought a 2010 Speedster S40. Picked it up today. I had to order the bike last week seeing as their were only 4 left in Sun & Ski Sports company in a medium. My lbs only carries cannondale, specialized etc and I simply couldn't afford them. I have a son on the way. 

I do have some parts lined up for upgrades. FSA carbon seat post and stem. Also a 105 black rear derailleur. I want the full 105 black groupset, I suppose that will be with time though. 
I'm graduating to the Scott from a 1985 Schwinn World Sport. I know, I know... But I did ride in the Tour De Pink here in Houston, TX and the Schwinn had no problems!

No pics as of yet. Will post some tomorrow though!


----------



## TucsonMTB

beansnrice said:


> No pics as of yet. Will post some tomorrow though!


So, until you post yours, we will have to put up with this image stolen from a bike shop site. :idea:


----------



## Opus51569

I look forward to the pics, beansnrice. In the meantime, welcome!


----------



## slow climb

I originaly was going for the s40 as I do like the colour scheme,but went for the s30 as it was almost 1/2 lb lighter  

But welcome to the site,have a read through all the speedster posts theres some good stuff  


KK..


----------



## beansnrice

alright guys. sorry worked all day today. and we've yet to invest in a decent camera... hell i don't have a flat screen tv... :-(

My Obsessions, cars and bikes...









my s40









105 black rear









FSA carbon stem









FSA carbon seat post

















Top Tube shot


----------



## stubek

I have a 2005 CR1 that started as the Pro model. The only thing original is the saddle now. It is down to 15.4 pounds. It is Dura Ace 7800 for the shifters/brake levers, derailleurs, and cassette. The brakes are Cane Creek 200SL, cranks are FSA KForce SLK tripple (yes, I have 3 chain rings), handle bar is Sampson stratics, seatpost is Bontrager XXX, pedals are Keo Blade, and wheels are currently Reynolds KOM Sew ups.

The bike is great climbing, but descending is not great. The wheels are horrible for braking and cornering and flex, so I am going to upgrade to something similar to a Zipp 303 or 404, but probably from the Chinese sellers to start with. That will add back up to half a pound.

Other than that, love the bike.


----------



## rfmarotti

Hello all, after finding a great deal on craigslist (06 Speedster S30, all 105 drivetrain with an ultegra RD for $400) and reading this thread and its lengthy ancestor I decided to take the plunge. Bike looked great on inspection and I took it on its first short ride today (11 mi.) with no problems. This is my first road bike, replacing a Trek hybrid SU1000 i used to tool around on. Pics of the bike are below. Going to the LBS later this week to make some fitting adjustments and getting a proper tune up. Glad you all are here loving your Scotts.


----------



## goat000

$400 sounds like a really great deal, especially with the upgraded components. I definitely would have jumped on that instead of buying a new S30 for $1000 if I had the chance.

Enjoy! Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Opus51569

+1 rfmarotti. Sounds like a pretty good deal. I look forward to the pics!


----------



## the_gormandizer

I have posted pics of my dream bike elsewhere in this forum, but if you guys don't understand why I feel compelled to post more, who will? I got the Addict RC in June, and have put on about 4,000 miles. This was my first year racing, and I managed four top 10 finishes. The RC is simply an incredible ride.


----------



## stubek

Beautiful bike. I need to post my Scott stable some time. CR1 Pro and a Plasma 2


----------



## TucsonMTB

the_gormandizer said:


> I have posted pics of my dream bike elsewhere in this forum, but if you guys don't understand why I feel compelled to post more, who will? I got the Addict RC in June, and have put on about 4,000 miles. This was my first year racing, and I managed four top 10 finishes. The RC is simply an incredible ride.












Congratulations on your racing success! Yes, that is without a doubt my (unfulfilled) dream bike too.


----------



## Opus51569

Wow! I go away for a bit and miss the new pic explosion.

Nice rides, gormandizer, rfmarotti and beansnrice! Now I gotta bust out the camera again...


----------



## TucsonMTB

*Red Rocks my 2009 Rival!*

After waiting three weeks for a warranty replacement Rival lever, the pain of not riding overcame my penny pinching. 
The single, replacement Red lever may look a little odd for the moment, but it works great and the road is calling! 
Did I mention that now is the some of the best cycling weather of the year here in the Tucson area? :thumbsup: 

On the road again . . .


----------



## woodys737

And Plasmas!

View attachment 216619


View attachment 216620


View attachment 216621


----------



## TucsonMTB

Flashy TT machine! I like it.


----------



## ScottSehm

Hello all, best of the Holiday Season to you. Have not posted here yet but I've been enjoying the reading and photos. I have a 2009 S30 that I picked up last September and put 3,000 miles on it since. On Sunday I won an auction on E-bay for a 2010 R3, low miles and a great price. I can't wait for FedEx to deliver the package Saturday...hope the weather stays clear here!


----------



## stubek

My CR1 Pro was getting loanly, so here is her stable mate









I love this bike, it is a Plasma 2 I bought used on eBay. Previous owner barely used it as was evidenced by the condition it came in. He did upgrade the bars to a Zipp Vuka, and put on green jagwires.
I added the wheels, water bottle, a sram red 11/28 cassette and just this weekend put on FSA K-Force Light cranks.

I love riding this bike!


----------



## TucsonMTB

Buy *a big bright green . . . pleasure machine!*
You'd better hurry up and order one
Our limited supply is very nearly gone!

With *Thanks* to Simon and Garfunkel.


----------



## e34john

RedRock Canyon in NV. 42 degrees, 10-12 mile and hour winds. This was taken about 2 miles in and 350 feet up. After the 1000' climb I did not feel like taken any more pictures. Kind of sucks because the red rocks would have set the bike off. Plus never taking the bike out back home when it is less than 65 degrees. I was hurting bad except for my nose, fingers, and ears which I could not feel anymore.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Great picture! Nice Addict!

Almost certainly it will seem especially nice in San Diego when you get back home. :thumbsup:


----------



## macedeno21

pretty much stock except for the bar/stem, also replaced the san marco regal team with a prologo nago evo team but I don't have an updated picture


----------



## slow climb

Good looking bike,

Ive done just over 500 miles on my S30,and today decided to pitch the saddle down a touch,
At first it felt like I was starting to go over the bars,but within a few miles Id got used to it and realised I could really put the hammer down in this "slightly" new position,
Also maybe I could now move the saddle backward a little  ,
The bike feels like its new again and for once I actually sprinted up the hill to get home  

Here's to 2011 :thumbsup: 

KK..


----------



## slow climb

The other day I hit a big pot hole and got a slow puncture,when I tried pumping the tyre up the valve actualy snapped off just where the locking ring screws against the rim !

The s30 here in the UK (at leasts mine) uses cheng shin tubes,I replaced with some Conti's don't know much about them,

KK..


----------



## Opus51569

Apparently, I've been away too long and missed some newcomers... and some excellent photos.

I posted these in C&W since it has been part of my winter project, but since it's apropos here as well...

I made some changes to the Speedster: saddle, bars, tape, and big ring... Now if I can just get the snow to melt..


----------



## TucsonMTB

Hey Opus!

I like the looks of the new bars and saddle. Here's hoping they are comfortable.

Other than a lighter color, is there anything unique about the new chainring?

TucsonMTB . . . who won't rub in the fact that we have no snow here.


----------



## Opus51569

TucsonMTB said:


> Hey Opus!
> 
> I like the looks of the new bars and saddle. Here's hoping they are comfortable.
> 
> Other than a lighter color, is there anything unique about the new chainring?
> 
> TucsonMTB . . . who won't rub in the fact that we have no snow here.


The original ring was a 50t. The Stronglight is a 46. So, I'm now running 46/34 up front and 12/27 in back.


----------



## slow climb

Ive just added some Conti gator skins front and back,and a new 11-32 on the back as well (There's a lot of hills where I live) 
I originally bought the rear Cass for the MTB (also a Scott) but just swapped both over as Ive been replacing almost all the drive train on the MTB,
The S30 really runs better on the gator skins it feels more "rubbery" but Ive got the tyres up a lot higher preasure than I used to be able to get away with (we are in the midst of a pot hole outbreak in the UK)

Still loving the S30  

kk..


----------



## Opus51569

slow climb said:


> Ive just added some Conti gator skins front and back,and a new 11-32 on the back as well (There's a lot of hills where I live)
> I originally bought the rear Cass for the MTB (also a Scott) but just swapped both over as Ive been replacing almost all the drive train on the MTB,
> The S30 really runs better on the gator skins it feels more "rubbery" but Ive got the tyres up a lot higher preasure than I used to be able to get away with (we are in the midst of a pot hole outbreak in the UK)
> 
> Still loving the S30
> 
> kk..


I think you'll be happy with the Gatorskins. I haven't used them myself, but they come pretty highly recommended on the forums here. I can relate to the pothole situation. With Winter winding down, they're getting pretty bad here in the midwest US.


----------



## slow climb

I found today that the 32 is a little too much for me at the moment,I only used it when in the middle ring (39) to get over the tops of the hills comfortably,even then it was a bit overkill,
But Il be needing it in the coming months as I get back into the Peak District over here in the UK,

Il be replacing the Shimano chain with a Sram one soon as (don't like having to carry little special pins round with me  )

KK..


----------



## Opus51569

*After the sale... or The Tale of the Conical Spacer*

Sometimes, it's the little things...

As I've been making modifications to the S30 over the past year or so, I've been slowly but surely swapping out parts of the bike that were black for parts that are white (stem, seatpost, bars, pedals, etc.) One part that has eluded me has been the conical spacer that sits just on top of the head tube. I thought it would look nice to have the spacers and top cap all in white to go with the stem. 

I did a little searching on line and found that white spacers and even top caps are readily available. The conical spacer, though, is another issue. I searched all over and couldn't find any place that sold an 1 1/8 conical spacer in white. This past summer, I decided to give painting a try. I painted the top cap and spacers. It looked nice for a while, but then the paint began to flake off.

Then, I happened to look at the 2011 Speedster lineup and saw that, lo and behold, the conical spacer on the new model is white. I contacted my LBS and asked if they happened to know how/where I could purchase one off of one of the new bikes. They said that neither they, nor SCOTT, sells individual parts like that.

A little time passed, and I decided to take one more shot at it. This time, I contacted SCOTT directly. I sent an e-mail and asked about buying a white spacer. I got a reply a few days ago from Ben Chournos at SCOTT. They didn't have any spacers they would sell, but he did have some extra ones in his parts bin that he would give me... for free. The package arrived today. One white conical spacer and one extra 10mm spacer also in white. 

It may not seem like much, but sometimes it's the little things that mean the most.


----------



## slow climb

Today I did the dreaded Big to Big chain jam,
Heading up a hill on the way back from a 20 miler,Id forgot I was still in the big ring (50) and started the gradual click into a lower gear,all of a sudden the whole thing just jammed on me (it felt like chain suck) but Id got the chain onto the new 32 ring of the new(ish) cassette,

It took ages for me to free up the chain as the rear mech was as stretched as it could be and there was no movement in the chain,but I dropped the shifters into a lower gear and pushed on the pedals bit by bit,

It took about 5 mins of teasing,but thankfully the chain held and it freed up and I got back on the road and got home,

Must remember to put in some more links :mad2:  

KK..


----------



## Opus51569

Glad to hear you were able to get it back on the road again.

My Speedster is currently up on blocks, awaiting a spoke replacement.


----------



## slow climb

Ive just re-built a mates MTB rear wheel after he went and broke several spokes the other day,
took it all apart and rebuilt it,better (ahem) than it was previously,

It took about 2 hours sat in the porch in the sun .. with a nice cold drink to do it   

KK..


----------



## TucsonMTB

*Short chain experience . . .*

Hey! Most of us learn best by making mistakes.

I suspect that you could loosen the rear quick release lever and smack the top of the wheel with your hand to pop the axle out of the drop out, relieving the chain tension in the process.

In the old days, before vertical drop outs, it was easier. All you had to do was open the quick release. 

Not that I have any experience actually doing that or anything.


----------



## Opus51569

slow climb said:


> Ive just re-built a mates MTB rear wheel after he went and broke several spokes the other day,
> took it all apart and rebuilt it,better (ahem) than it was previously,
> 
> It took about 2 hours sat in the porch in the sun .. with a nice cold drink to do it
> 
> KK..


I envy you. I have gotten fairly comfortable with most aspects of wrenching. Wheel building is the one area where I have to own my ignorance and take the bike to an LBS.

Speaking of which, I got the wheel back, and it now has a pronounced high spot where the new spoke was installed. The guy at the LBS said he was able to true it, but he can't get the high spot out without putting excessive tension on the spokes.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Opus51569 said:


> I got the wheel back, and it now has a pronounced high spot where the new spoke was installed. The guy at the LBS said he was able to true it, but he can't get the high spot out without putting excessive tension on the spokes.


Bummer, Opus! Unless the rim was damaged by the rebound from the spoke breaking, it sounds like the shop has no more skill than you have. Owning a wheel truing stand and a dial indicator gauge helps but does not automatically make you a wheel builder.  

If it does not roll well, I would ask them to do it right and/or look for some new wheels. If you have only one favorite bicycle, a second set of wheels is nearly a must have anyway. In my opinion, of course, which might help to explain all those hooks screwed into our garage rafters. :blush2: 

Check out these wheels. Don't let the low prices fool you. They are remarkably strong and light. And, don't let the garish stickers deter you. If you leave the wheels in the sun on warm day, you can peel the loud labels right off without leaving any residue. Oh, and check out the reviews. Although I have never needed it, their warranty service is reportedly stellar.









R28X Aero Front - Great for racing, training, and cyclocross at 690 grams - $119









R28X Aero Rear - Shimano-SRAM or Campy - Strong and light at 930 grams - $189

While I rode them, these wheels proved to be very fast. They're more aerodynamic and lighter than the Ksyrium Equipe wheels that came on my bike. However, I made the mistake of bragging about them and lost them. Okay, actually, I offered them to my wife to help her keep up with me. Sometimes I can be a nice guy.  

Admittedly, my generosity came soon after I found a new set of Ksyrium Elites offered locally on CraigsList for about the same cost. That's another good source, if you know what you are looking for and don't mind giving up the warranty you would have with new Neuvations.

The Neuvations are still faster, probably because they are more aerodynamic, but the Elite's are flashy and look more factory. Both sets of wheels have been trouble free. :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus51569

I've looked at Neuvation wheels, but they seem to be a relatively low spoke count. For my Clyde self, I'm thinking more like a 32 or possibly even a 36 spoke wheel. Aero isn't really an issue for me, bombproof durability is.


----------



## jsloan79

You're getting a very biased opinion from me but here goes, stay away from Scott!!!!!!! I have a frame with a crack in the CR1 stays and after 3 weeks of back and forth with them they want me to pay $300 for a crash replacement frame although my frame has not been crashed. Ben Chournos is evidently the dictator of the warranty department in Utah and answers to no one and follows the rule of guilty until proven innocent. It has been a very frustrating 3 weeks and I am a shop employee!!!!! I am ordering a replacement in the morning from FELT!!!!!!! I have had warranty issues with GT, Intense and KHS and have never seen such poor customer service! Look elsewhere with your hard earned dollar!
Good luck, Jason


----------



## Opus51569

jsloan79 said:


> You're getting a very biased opinion from me but here goes, stay away from Scott!!!!!!! I have a frame with a crack in the CR1 stays and after 3 weeks of back and forth with them they want me to pay $300 for a crash replacement frame although my frame has not been crashed. Ben Chournos is evidently the dictator of the warranty department in Utah and answers to no one and follows the rule of guilty until proven innocent. It has been a very frustrating 3 weeks and I am a shop employee!!!!! I am ordering a replacement in the morning from FELT!!!!!!! I have had warranty issues with GT, Intense and KHS and have never seen such poor customer service! Look elsewhere with your hard earned dollar!
> Good luck, Jason


You posted this exact post on another thread. There, the OP was looking for information about a warranty, so it made sense. Here, I'm not so sure.


----------



## jsloan79

You asked us to share our experiences that was mine! Jason
Sorry you didnt like it..


----------



## Opus51569

jsloan79 said:


> You asked us to share our experiences that was mine! Jason
> Sorry you didnt like it..


You're perfectly welcome to share your experience and opinion. Posting the same statements each time, though, makes it seem like you're trolling. I'm sorry to hear about your bad experience with SCOTT.


----------



## slow climb

Its the same with every manufacturer out there,frames brake and have faults and they try to wriggle out of it !-)
But Scott do have a great rep for awesome bikes,Im on my 3rd and perfectly happy with it,
although my Reflex (mtb) paint is chipping off all the time


----------



## the_gormandizer

*CR1 for Racing*

Here's my circa 2008-2009 CR1 that I use for training and racing. Not your father's endurance bike! Equipped with SRAM Force, Quarq with 39-53 chainrings. For training I use Dura-Ace 7850 wheels with tubeless Hutchinson Intensive 25's. For racing I use the Zipp 404's. My Addict has a compact for hillclimbs and hilly road races, but I use the CR1 for flatter circuit races and training crits. I'm pretty happy with my "stable" of Scotts.


----------



## Opus51569

Very nice. I like the color scheme on your Addict.


----------



## the_gormandizer

Opus51569 said:


> Very nice. I like the color scheme on your Addict.


Thanks. There are more pics of the Addict on this thread, posted back on 10-29-2010 (not sure how to link to it). I've pretty much given up on color coordination of bar tape, saddle, housing and tires. Hence the practical, basic black on the Addict. The splash tape on the CR1 was some I had lying around. Also, the white housing on the CR1 was because I installed Yokozuma Reaction Cables, which come in a choice of "smoke" or white.


----------



## Terex

Opus51569 said:


> I think you'll be happy with the Gatorskins. I haven't used them myself, but they come pretty highly recommended on the forums here. I can relate to the pothole situation. With Winter winding down, they're getting pretty bad here in the midwest US.


I personally think that the Gatorskins ride crummy and are extremely hard to change when you do get a flat. The newer Gator Hardshells, on the other hand, ride very nice. I put a pair of 28's on my Addict R3. They just barely fit, and you have to get the rear wheel aligned just right to prevent rub. I do have a lot more confidence riding with them on the crap roads around here than I had with Conti 4000s or Michi Pro3's in the 23mm width. I still have the Pro3's on my Parlee and the ride is wonderful, just not as robust as the wider, heavier duty Hardshells.


----------



## 007david

So I've been buying components for it for the last couple of years and just last week could afford the frame. The frame got here yesterday so of course I went in on my day off to build it! To get it running I've stolen the brakes and derailleurs from my other bike until I can afford those. Similarly the seat post is whatever normally comes on a Scott Spark 60 which we had lying around the shop, and when the money comes it'll become a 3T Dorico LTD.

Even still as pictured it weighed in at 14 lbs 6 oz complete.


----------



## Andrew L

*Scott CR1 Comp*

I replaced the seat with a Fizik Arione VS and put Easton EC70 SL clincher wheels on it. I've been pleased so far EXCEPT for this annoying clicking that myself or my LBS cannot find. I posted the issue I've been having in another thread so I won't rehash it here.

Update...

I still have the Fizik Arione VS saddle. I replaced the stock Shimano FC-R600 crank with a SRAM Rival crank due to the obnoxious clicking noise and the clicking has been gone for 1000 miles  I also returned the EC70 SL wheels and replaced them with the Easton EA90SLX with Conti GP4000s tires and an Ultegra cassette. Let me know what ya'll think....


----------



## Opus51569

Nice rides, david and Andrew. I'm guessing they ride as good as they look.


----------



## Andrew L

Thanks man, I'm loving it so far. Question for all of you. I am going to get my handlebars re-taped. What color should I use?


----------



## Boralb

Nice bike.. I think black tape will suit better. 
I can recommend the lizardskins 2mm tape. Not the best looking one, but light and very comfortable.:thumbsup:


----------



## reg32

*Nice Bike*

Hopefully I will post some pictures of my Scott Addict later this afternoon.


----------



## jfg

I have a beautiful 2010 RC highroad bike (54). Sram red, zipp 101, brand new fizik areione saddle, look carbon keo blades. Bike is very, very nice. Like new condition. It is available for $2,500.00. PM me or email, I can send photos with phone.
Thank you.


----------



## j73

*Scott speedster s60 2009*

I really like the ride/fit and thinking of upgrading the group to apex/105's, just don't know if it would be less money if I just purchase a new bike with those parts.


----------



## TucsonMTB

*Disapointing discovery*

Until it happened, I was looking forward to seeing the wireless cyclometer on my Addict click over the ten thousand mile mark. Then it happened. The damn thing just went back to zero! 

Now, I have to start over and it will probably take another two years . . . :mad2:


----------



## TucsonMTB

jfg said:


> I have a beautiful 2010 RC highroad bike (54). Sram red, zipp 101, brand new fizik areione saddle, look carbon keo blades. Bike is very, very nice. Like new condition. It is available for $2,500.00. PM me or email, I can send photos with phone.
> Thank you.


Where are you located?


----------



## jfg

wisconsin. Free shipping.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Tucson, AZ. I thought it showed in my profile, but there was nothing filled in when I looked at it. Oh, well. :blush2:

I just updated it, thanks to your interest. :aureola:

Wisconsin is a long ways away. I saw a similar advertisement for a bike in the Phoenix area (about 2 hours away) and was hoping it might be yours.

Long distance verification of bicycles is tough and my wife just suggested that I might already have enough bicycles. She's probably correct. :idea:

Thanks for giving me a chance to dream, if only for a short while. :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus51569

TucsonMTB, I feel your pain. I just managed to convince/sweet talk my wife into the purchase of a new set of wheels for the Speedster. This will likely be my Christ-birth-versary's Day present.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Opus51569 said:


> TucsonMTB, I feel your pain. I just managed to convince/sweet talk my wife into the purchase of a new set of wheels for the Speedster. This will likely be my Christ-birth-versary's Day present.


*Congratulations!* Here's hoping you can have your other damaged wheel properly rebuilt with a new rim as well. 

Having a spare set of wheels really builds confidence in one's ability to pursue the open road despite all odds. :thumbsup:


----------



## stacey_21218

What size is that frame? How tall are you, and how does it fit? Also, did you cut down steer tube?


----------



## JTrider

*My new baby Scott CR1 Team 2011*



Last weekend I finally caved in and got my first full road geometry bike after riding an old 2001 Mongoose tri frame with road bars for a while. Here she is. I am completely satisfied with the bike. When in gears above 2-6, it does make a weird noise in the drive train on down strokes but I am sure I can get that sorted out after a few hundred miles. Eats hills though, and that's what I was looking for.


----------



## TucsonMTB

JTrider said:


> My new baby Scott CR1 Team 2011


Very pretty bike! The splashes of bright red here and there really pull it together aesthetically. Here's hoping your local bike shop can eliminate that noise so you can crow about it being perfect. 

May the wind always be at your back!


----------



## JTrider

*CR1 Team Cables cross at the bottom?*

I think I may have got to the bottom of the noise when pedaling to the max in the three highest gears. I have look pedals, but even when not wearing my clip shoes the noise persists, but only in those specific gears. I took a look under the bike to check for any abnormalities and i think i may have found one. 

The cables cross over each other at the bottom, making an "x" pattern. I have never seen that on a bike before so I am guessing the builder made a slight error when he built the bike. On any of your CR1's out there, do you have crossed cables at the bottom?


----------



## PlatyPius

Lots of people cross the cables. I'm not one of them, but it isn't at all unusual.

It allows for a better angle of entry for the cables at the headtube.


----------



## Opus51569

JTrider said:


> I think I may have got to the bottom of the noise when pedaling to the max in the three highest gears. I have look pedals, but even when not wearing my clip shoes the noise persists, but only in those specific gears. I took a look under the bike to check for any abnormalities and i think i may have found one.
> 
> The cables cross over each other at the bottom, making an "x" pattern. I have never seen that on a bike before so I am guessing the builder made a slight error when he built the bike. On any of your CR1's out there, do you have crossed cables at the bottom?


It's not an error, more a choice as PlatyPius said. My Speedster had straight cable runs under the downtube, but when I recently replaced the cables and housings, I decided to cross them underneath.


----------



## JTrider

TucsonMTB said:


> Very pretty bike! The splashes of bright red here and there really pull it together aesthetically. Here's hoping your local bike shop can eliminate that noise so you can crow about it being perfect.
> 
> May the wind always be at your back!



Thanks so much! Yes the noise is finally gone now. It was a front derailler adjustment that the LBS did. Now she is the perfect bike. Even after adding saddlebag with tubes and co2 she is still very light and takes a hill quite nicely. I am most pleased.


----------



## TucsonMTB

JTrider said:


> Thanks so much! Yes the noise is finally gone now. It was a front derailler adjustment that the LBS did. Now she is the perfect bike. Even after adding saddlebag with tubes and co2 she is still very light and takes a hill quite nicely. I am most pleased.


Sweet! I love stories with happy endings.


----------



## shotgunjimmy

So, im looking to get started with my first road bike. Ive got a cheapy comfort bike that just aint cutting it right now. Ive tested a few entry level bikes from Raleigh, Specialized, and Scott, and will try out a few more before I buy. In the mean time, i would like to hear any suggestions you guys might have on things to watch out for, or certain models to avoid. Ofcourse suggestions on what bike to get would be great as well! Im open to new or used, but my budget is $900 for the prefect bike, or about $800 TOPS for a "great" bike.

Thanks!

James


----------



## Opus51569

Starting soon and extending into the Fall will be a good time to start looking for closeout deals at your LBS. I've had pretty good luck with the Speedster. You should be able to find an S50 or even an S40 in your price range.

For used, I'd suggest checking out your local Craigslist or check to see if your local bike shops sell used bikes.

For 800-900 you should be able to find a good aluminum frame with Sora/Tiagra level components. Don't let anyone tell you they are "low end". They are perfectly serviceable and if maintained properly, should give you years of enjoyment.


----------



## shotgunjimmy

Thats just what I needed to hear! A nearby LBS has a S50 for $700, but another has a Trek 1.2 for about $770. Havnet riden the trek yet, but plan to soon.


----------



## Opus51569

shotgunjimmy said:


> Thats just what I needed to hear! A nearby LBS has a S50 for $700, but another has a Trek 1.2 for about $770. Havnet riden the trek yet, but plan to soon.


You've got the right idea. Either bike would be a good choice. Let the fit and feel decide.


----------



## TucsonMTB

shotgunjimmy said:


> So, im looking to get started with my first road bike. . . .


It is hard to overstate the value of selecting a good local bike shop to help with your first bike. Issues that experienced cyclist consider minor can be very frustrating for a new rider. A bike shop can make those frustration go away quickly.

Opus nailed it. Run to your favorite bike shop, convince them you are serious about buying and serious about staying in your budget. They can help. My new 2009 Scott Addict was sold to me with full warranty at dealer cost about this time of year in 2009.

Get to know the owner. Like mine, he may know of a manufacturer's rep who has to move his demo machines. Mine did and linked me up. I will always be grateful. There is no way I could ever justify owning a bike in this class without his help.

Edited to add: "Guess I need to type faster . . . sorry!" Oh, and don't delay. These bargains go quickly.


----------



## slow climb

Thought Id share a piccy and ask a question at the same time,
here's a pic of my s-30 mid ride a few weeks ago (Lady Bower Res ,about 22 miles in)










As you can see the saddle is rather pitched downward,but its the first time on a 45 mile ride that Ive not had the dreaded numb willy :blush2:
It also works as its more comfortable riding on the nose of the saddle,but when I move back a little I can actually get some good power down on the hill's as it straightens my legs more,

But will this be OK on a long time basis or should I keep altering the saddle (pitch and height) till I get it "right" ? 

Thanks


----------



## TucsonMTB

Certainly that is a somewhat unconventional angle, but if it works . . . go for it.

Were I you, I would be looking for a local bike shop that encourages swapping out saddles until you find the shape the works for you in a more level position.

Best of luck!

Edited to add . . . nice picture and a very pretty bike, especially in that setting!

Oh, and . . . you might try taking that spacer above the stem and moving it to the bottom. Getting the bar tops closer to the top of the saddle may help relieve your discomfort.


----------



## shotgunjimmy

TucsonMTB said:


> It is hard to overstate the value of selecting a good local bike shop to help with your first bike. Issues that experienced cyclist consider minor can be very frustrating for a new rider. A bike shop can make those frustration go away quickly.
> 
> Opus nailed it. Run to your favorite bike shop, convince them you are serious about buying and serious about staying in your budget. They can help. My new 2009 Scott Addict was sold to me with full warranty at dealer cost about this time of year in 2009.
> 
> Get to know the owner. Like mine, he may know of a manufacturer's rep who has to move his demo machines. Mine did and linked me up. I will always be grateful. There is no way I could ever justify owning a bike in this class without his help.
> 
> Edited to add: "Guess I need to type faster . . . sorry!" Oh, and don't delay. These bargains go quickly.



Delay I DID NOT! Purchased much sooner than I expected, but found a deal I couldnt pass up. I found a shop about an hour away (was there on business) that had a 2010 Specialized Allez base model (19 speed) on sale for $550. It was the only bike in his rather small shop that was my size (52cm), and he very quickly had it fit to me for the trip home. Im going to go back up there in a few weeks to get it adjusted and to perfect the fit a bit. I know this is a Scott forum, but I wanted to update on my progress. I would post pics but I dont have a high enough post count. Its just a basic allez, with the matte silver/black finish.


----------



## TucsonMTB

shotgunjimmy said:


> Delay I DID NOT! Purchased much sooner than I expected, but found a deal I couldnt pass up. I found a shop about an hour away (was there on business) that had a 2010 Specialized Allez base model (19 speed) on sale for $550. It was the only bike in his rather small shop that was my size (52cm), and he very quickly had it fit to me for the trip home. Im going to go back up there in a few weeks to get it adjusted and to perfect the fit a bit. I know this is a Scott forum, but I wanted to update on my progress. I would post pics but I dont have a high enough post count. Its just a basic allez, with the matte silver/black finish.


*Congratulations!* Nicely done! That is a nice bike. I'm sure you will enjoy it. :thumbsup: 

Picture and Specs from the Specialized web site below . . . 










FRAME: Specialized Allez A1 Premium aluminum, fully manipulated tubing, smooth weld compact race design, integrated headset
FORK: Allez carbon, carbon fiber legs, aluminum crown and steerer
HEADSET: Cage bearings integrated w/ headset, 20mm of spacers w/ top cap
STEM: Alloy, CP bolt, 31.8mm
HANDLEBARS: Specialized Elite, 6061 aluminum, short drop, 31.8mm
TAPE: Specialized S-Wrap, cork ribbon w/ gel
FRONT BRAKE: Light dual pivot brake, Teflon pivots, forged alloy, w/ standard pads
REAR BRAKE: Light dual pivot brake, Teflon pivots, forged alloy, w/ standard pads
BRAKE LEVERS: Shimano 2300 STI, flight deck compatible
FRONT DERAILLEUR: Shimano 2300
REAR DERAILLEUR: Shimano 2300
SHIFT LEVERS: Shimano 2300 STI, flight deck compatible
CASSETTE: Shimano HG-50, 8-speed, 12-25t
CHAIN: KMC Z-51
CRANKSET: Shimano 2300
CHAINRINGS: 52 x 39T
BOTTOM BRACKET: Cr-Mo axle, 68mm x 113mm
PEDALS: Silver cage/black body, w/ black toe clips and strap
RIMS: Alex S500, aluminum, sleeve joint, CNC machined sidewalls
FRONT HUB: Forged aluminum, sealed, QR, 32h
REAR HUB: Forged aluminum, double-sealed, cassette, QR, 32h
SPOKES: Stainless 14g
FRONT TIRE: Specialized Mondo Sport, 700x23c, wire bead, 60TPI, w/ Flak Jacket protection
REAR TIRE: Specialized Mondo Sport, 700x23c, wire bead, 60TPI, w/ Flak Jacket protection
INNER TUBES: Standard presta valve
SADDLE: Body Geometry Rival road, w/ steel rails
SEATPOST: Alloy, two-bolt clamp, 27.2mm
SEAT BINDER: Alloy, 31.8mm
NOTES: Chain stay protector, chain catcher, derailleur hanger, clear coat, owners manual


----------



## Opus51569

*New wheels*

I posted over in Wheels and Tires, but I figured it belongs here as well. The new wheels arrived today and I got them installed. Gratuitous cell phone/garage door pic to follow:


----------



## TucsonMTB

*Congratulations!* . . . They look nice. What are they?


----------



## Opus51569

Tucson: They're Velocity Deep Vs (36h) with Shimano 105 hubs. I ordered them from an online retailer called ProWheelBuilder.com. They're located in Nevada, not too far from your neck of the woods, I imagine.


----------



## TucsonMTB

They really look nice on your bike!

Yeah, he's probably only about 2 hours away . . . by air. 

The west is bigger than it looks on the map.


----------



## Andrew L

How much did they run you?


----------



## Opus51569

TucsonMTB said:


> They really look nice on your bike!
> 
> Yeah, he's probably only about 2 hours away . . . by air.
> 
> The west is bigger than it looks on the map.


Only 393 miles  ... just two double-centuries away...

AndrewL: They were $318


----------



## SLR

*Delete*

Delete post...


----------



## JTrider

Wow! Very nice. How much was the upgrade? It sure looks nice.


----------



## SLR

*2011 cr1*

Haven't posted in many years...but here is my current ride. Started out as a CR1 Comp...upgraded everything except the frame, fork, BB, and headset. Sits at 15.8lbs as pictured.....
Thanks for looking!


----------



## mtnroadie

2009 Scott CR1
2011 Easton EC90SL wheelset
2011 Campagnolo Record 11
Selle SMP Glider
16.5lbs w/ pedals and cage
Looking to drop another lb or so with future upgrades (bar, seat post, stem, brakes and pedals)

















<a href="https://s1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/ride4life8/Scott/?action=view&current=DSC00380.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/ride4life8/Scott/DSC00380.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/ride4life8/Scott/?action=view&current=DSC00332.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/ride4life8/Scott/DSC00332.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## TucsonMTB

mtnroadie said:


> 2009 Scott CR1
> 2011 Easton EC90SL wheelset
> 2011 Campagnolo Record 11
> Selle SMP Glider
> 16.5lbs w/ pedals and cage
> Looking to drop another lb or so with future upgrades (bar, seat post, stem, brakes and pedals)


Hey Mr. *MtnRoadie*!

Nice bike! Thanks for sharing the details in such clear pictures.

If your experience is anything like mine, your mountain bike may feel a little neglected now that you have acquired a first class road bike like that one.

Admittedly, I still ride my Scalpel for errands and to destinations on gravel roads, but Scott road bikes are too much fun the rest of the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## TenaciousB

My 2009 "Team Edition" Addict LTD 

<a href="https://s284.photobucket.com/albums/ll26/TenaciousB74/?action=view&current=2009Addict.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll26/TenaciousB74/2009Addict.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## mtnroadie

Thanks TucsonMTB,

I like your Addict as well, that Scottt yellow/black/white color scheme is awesome. One of the best bike designs in my opinion. I am so glad I got the CR1 before they changed the design and instead of the POS Trek Madone. SCOTTS RULE!

Ever since I moved from SoCal back to New England my mtb has been longing for smooth fast trails, and I have been longing for speed that’s why I got this road bike. Never in a million years did I think I would become a roadie when living out west.

I still ride my mtb once or twice a week, but its nowhere near as fun as riding out west, in fact it just plain sucks! Moab/Sedona = my idea of heaven. 

I like going fast hitting drops and jumps etc, but I also like to see where I am landing. I used to love to climb for 2-3hours with beautiful views all the way up only to bomb down in 30min, nothing like that here in New England.

Now I am totally obsessed and blessed with bikes, I caught the vintage steel bug and now have a basement full of bikes. I call it my Bike Hareem. Its amazing what you will find people throwing away or selling dirt cheap because they believe it obsolete. Now I just pick one from the quiver (usually my CR1 or vintage Bianchi modern rebuild), while my mtb dreams of the west coast.


----------



## TucsonMTB

mtnroadie said:


> Thanks TucsonMTB,
> I like your Addict as well, that Scottt yellow/black/white color scheme is awesome. . . .


Thanks for the kind words!



mtnroadie said:


> Now I just pick one from the quiver (usually my CR1 or vintage Bianchi modern rebuild), while my mtb dreams of the west coast.


 I have visions of your mountain bike hanging out and listening to _The Mamas and The Papas_ while they do their rendition of _California Dreaming._


----------



## TucsonMTB

TenaciousB said:


> My 2009 "Team Edition" Addict LTD


Whoa! I think we have all been upstaged. Nice bike!

I have been watching the team HTC Columbia bikes march by on eBay and wishing my lottery tickets worked better.


----------



## TenaciousB

TucsonMTB said:


> Whoa! I think we have all been upstaged. Nice bike!
> 
> I have been watching the team HTC Columbia bikes march by on eBay and wishing my lottery tickets worked better.


Yeah, I was lucky enough to get the frame from ebay. I wasn't really in the market, but couldn't pass it up.

I like what you have done to yours. Where did you get that Stormtrooper head tube sticker? That is awesome! I like the yellow trim tires too!


----------



## TenaciousB

TenaciousB said:


> Yeah, I was lucky enough to get the frame from ebay. I wasn't really in the market, but couldn't pass it up.
> 
> I like what you have done to yours. Where did you get that Stormtrooper head tube sticker? That is awesome! I like the yellow trim tires too!


I just noticed the stormtroopers on the top tube and above the rear brake! You must have the "Darkside" edition!!!


----------



## mtnroadie

“I have visions of your mountain bike hanging out and listening to The Mamas and The Papas while they do their rendition of California Dreaming” 

Yeah for sure, its dreaming about the 44mph it hit once on a downhill, I have some trouble toping that with my cr1!

TenaciousB your Addict looks sick. The bike is from golden days of HTC/Highroad, I am really sorry to see them dissolve the Cavendish train because of lack of sponsors. Is it me or was Cav faster on the Scott than the Specialized?

That bike will be a classic someday. What is your bike weighing in at?

I dig the deep wheels, Thompson zero setback and the Force Group set. I was originally going to go with Force or Red (LTE) but the “Double Dump” of Campy won me over, but honestly I still prefer the graphics of Force over Red and Campy. If I was racing, Sram would have been the only option.

The stickers I got online from one of the guys (cant remember his name it was a while ago) selling Star Wars Decals, I just sent him a PDF with a new color scheme and he printed them out. I am a huge Star Wars fan, the bike just screamed STORM TROOPER, and I am not crazy about those “surferish/surferesque” Scott logos.

The tires are Vittoria Diamante Pros, their awesome. I put them through hell a while ago 80+ miles of fine gravel covered carriage roads in Acadia National park. No flats and handled great. Next, I am thinking yellow hoods like with the 105 it had before and yellow Keo Max 2 pedals


----------



## TenaciousB

mtnroadie said:


> “I have visions of your mountain bike hanging out and listening to The Mamas and The Papas while they do their rendition of California Dreaming”
> 
> Yeah for sure, its dreaming about the 44mph it hit once on a downhill, I have some trouble toping that with my cr1!
> 
> TenaciousB your Addict looks sick. The bike is from golden days of HTC/Highroad, I am really sorry to see them dissolve the Cavendish train because of lack of sponsors. Is it me or was Cav faster on the Scott than the Specialized?
> 
> That bike will be a classic someday. What is your bike weighing in at?
> 
> I dig the deep wheels, Thompson zero setback and the Force Group set. I was originally going to go with Force or Red (LTE) but the “Double Dump” of Campy won me over, but honestly I still prefer the graphics of Force over Red and Campy. If I was racing, Sram would have been the only option.
> 
> The stickers I got online from one of the guys (cant remember his name it was a while ago) selling Star Wars Decals, I just sent him a PDF with a new color scheme and he printed them out. I am a huge Star Wars fan, the bike just screamed STORM TROOPER, and I am not crazy about those “surferish/surferesque” Scott logos.
> 
> The tires are Vittoria Diamante Pros, their awesome. I put them through hell a while ago 80+ miles of fine gravel covered carriage roads in Acadia National park. No flats and handled great. Next, I am thinking yellow hoods like with the 105 it had before and yellow Keo Max 2 pedals


yeah, still bummed that Htc/higroad is no more, what a shame. I do think Cav seemed faster when he road the Addict. That was for sure the heyday with HTC/Columbia, they tore the circuit up in 09. 

Thanks for the complements on the bike, I am very happy with it so far. It weighed in at 15.2 lbs with those heavy reynolds on there. I got another set of lightweight clinchers that are about a pound less, just in case I go hill climbing. But here in Indianapolis, there isn't much of that going on. You must have a good eye, noticing the Thompson components from my crappy cell phone picture. I tried to stay with an all USA parts theme. (or I should say USA made in Asia). Once my GP4000's wear out I will check out those tires, I think some more yellow highlights on the bike will make it look even better.


----------



## Andrew L

*2011 CR1 Comp*

2011 CR1 Comp
2011 Easton EA90 SLX w/ Conti GP4000S
Stock 105 componenets with SRAM Rival Crankset and an Ultegra Cassette
Look KEO 2 Max pedals
Fizik Arione VS saddle
It weighs in right at 17 lbs with pedals and bottle cages (I'm looking to drop another lb with new seatpost, stem, etc.)


----------



## Wallstreet

MTNRoadie: Beautiful bike! 44MPH Wow!

TenaciousB: Sweet bike too  I nearly bought one of these bikes but already have a yellow bike. Not much of an excuse but I seriously cannot see myself in that colour. However, you boys have seriously done a great job on making this frameset heavenly!

What a lovely attack and upstage. 

Happiness boys lies in curves...


----------



## Tristin

*Speedster S40*

Hey everyone, 

Newbie here, but so pumped because I just ordered a 2012 S40 from my LBS which I get to pickup Friday! Does anyone have any experience with these? I know its not the greatest bike, but its better than the old clunker Ive been riding for the past two years (CyclePro?). Pics to come soon!


----------



## Andrew L

Tristin said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Newbie here, but so pumped because I just ordered a 2012 S40 from my LBS which I get to pickup Friday! Does anyone have any experience with these? I know its not the greatest bike, but its better than the old clunker Ive been riding for the past two years (CyclePro?). Pics to come soon!


It is going to be terrible!! You might as well take it back right now...

I am obviously being sarcastic, hopefully that was picked up on.. One of my buddies has the S40 and loves it. It's a great entry level bike that is going to be really reliable for you. The Tiagra is a little heavier but still shifts smooth as long as it is tuned correctly. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Tristin

Andrew L said:


> It is going to be terrible!! You might as well take it back right now...
> 
> I am obviously being sarcastic, hopefully that was picked up on.. One of my buddies has the S40 and loves it. It's a great entry level bike that is going to be really reliable for you. The Tiagra is a little heavier but still shifts smooth as long as it is tuned correctly. I hope you enjoy it!


Awesome! Thats good to hear. Im super excited. I'll probably keep it stock for awhile, but upgrades are bound to take place.


----------



## slow climb

Back when I was still in the planning stage I was going to get the s40 as back then it looked awesome in black,but as every bike I own is black I wasn't too sure,
Then one day I went to the lbs and the s30 was in the window in sparkling blue 

I had to really scrape the bottom of the wallet for it 

I think its the group sets which set them apart and as said,eventually you'll upgrade anyway :thumbsup:


JJ..


----------



## abadyam

just picked up a 2011 CR1 Team a few weeks ago, 56cm...got it of ebay so took a bit of a risk vs LBS but none available and it was a geat deal. Very happy with it, noticeable difference in comfort vs my aluminum/carbon stays bike. 

Looking to upgrade the seat but liking the shape, just been doing a few 15 mile rides home for now (temporarily w/ car).

pics when my post count hits 10.


----------



## TucsonMTB

abadyam said:


> just picked up a 2011 CR1 Team a few weeks ago, 56cm . . .
> 
> pics when my post count hits 10.


Congratulations! I'm sure it will be a great ride. We are looking forward to real pictures! 

In the meantime . . . it may look something like this?


----------



## stinhambo

I finally got my first road bike, a Scott S20 Speedster. Arrives in the next week or so. Will post pics when I get it.

In the mean time, here is a pic taken from a Japanese blog site -


----------



## Wallstreet

*Happiness Lies in Curves*

This is my Scott Addict R3.

Happiness is in all the curves we ride, in the curves of mountains we tame, in the curves of ladies we gain, on the curves of roads we race and on the curves of smiles we reign.

Addict R3 was an easy choice, I decided on it for the colours that were more subtle than all the others, plus the LBS allowed me to build it exactly as I needed. Its a size 54. I am 178cm, had 3 hours of testing and fell madly in love 6 wholesome hours later of testing many other brands and bikes.

Addict R3:-
SRAM Force
Dura Ace C24 Clinchers
Schwalbe Durana S tyres
Look Keo pedals
Selle Italia 125g seat SLR
Cateye Strada wireless
28-11t
Compact Crank

It should be around 6.35kg without pedals. This is the last of the 2011 models left, I bought it but had it delivered after my accident. A car came on my trails as I was riding my original Ultegra bike. I have a broken hand, fractures, a shoulder that is going through physio. 

I feel better, I am ADDICTED to my R3. I bought the bike but upgraded the whole grouppo. Essentially it shares the same frame, of the Addict Family. However, 150g lighter than the Red Addict R2. Its a beautiful raw carbon look. With some Silver and white Scott detailing. 

Apr 2012 I will be allowed and fit to ride again, I am looking forward to my new life.


----------



## fivekabob

Wow, that's a beaut. Wall Street.....Good Luck with it....I feel bad that you have to drool over that bike until you can ride again in April.


----------



## Wallstreet

fivekabob said:


> Wow, that's a beaut. Wall Street.....Good Luck with it....I feel bad that you have to drool over that bike until you can ride again in April.


Thanks buddy.... being very patient  is so hard!


----------



## Golfjunky

picked it up today, first road bike of many i hope.


----------



## Rob

Golfjunky said:


> picked it up today, first road bike of many i hope.


Nice Speedster. Congrats.


----------



## stinhambo

IMG_4782 by stinhambo, on Flickr


IMG_4860 by stinhambo, on Flickr


IMG_4881 by stinhambo, on Flickr


IMG_4872 by stinhambo, on Flickr


IMG_4856 by stinhambo, on Flickr


IMG_4886 by stinhambo, on Flickr

Road shoes didn't arrive in time so I'll be spending some time practicing braking, changing gear, hand position etc then when I get the shoes I can focus on clipping and unclipping (and possibly clip stacking...).

Next up is a decent multi tool (mine is a bit too chunky) and some lights. I'll save up for a decent helmet and computer (Garmin for example).


----------



## TucsonMTB

stinhambo said:


> Road shoes didn't arrive in time so I'll be spending some time practicing braking, changing gear, hand position etc then when I get the shoes I can focus on clipping and unclipping (and possibly clip stacking...).
> 
> Next up is a decent multi tool (mine is a bit too chunky) and some lights. I'll save up for a decent helmet and computer (Garmin for example).


Looks nice! And, it appears your winter weather may allow you to get out and ride. That's a good thing that we share here in the Tucson, Arizona, area.

Considering how important fit can be, you might consider buying shoes from a local bike shop, if possible. Even a cheap pair that fits well will be more comfortable than a high end pair that does not.

Here's hoping you enjoy your ride!


----------



## chuckice

Another Scott pic thread...I can't resist.  Here's my R1...9lbs, 15oz as pictured.


----------



## stinhambo

TucsonMTB said:


> Looks nice! And, it appears your winter weather may allow you to get out and ride. That's a good thing that we share here in the Tucson, Arizona, area.
> 
> Considering how important fit can be, you might consider buying shoes from a local bike shop, if possible. Even a cheap pair that fits well will be more comfortable than a high end pair that does not.
> 
> Here's hoping you enjoy your ride!


Thanks Tuscon! We're expecting our first cyclone soon so I'm hoping to practice before then!

I have some Scott Pro road shoes on order from my LBS as I wanted a proper fit.


----------



## PlatyPius

chuckice said:


> Another Scott pic thread...I can't resist.  Here's my R1...9lbs, 15oz as pictured.


Definitely light, but also useless with only a single tiny front ring.


----------



## chuckice

Climbing repeats/intervals...geared perfectly for how I intend to use it. I could easily add very little weight in front der/ring/shifter if I needed.


----------



## PlatyPius

chuckice said:


> Climbing repeats/intervals...geared perfectly for how I intend to use it. I could easily add very little weight in front der/ring/shifter if I needed.



Ah. Discipline-specific.


----------



## chuckice

Yep.


----------



## outcast2

*my s30*

Im new here, so lets see if I can do this.
I picked up this S30 two weeks ago at my LBS on sale with a discount. I have Shimano SPD pedals (its what I have on my trike, im too cheap to buy another pair of shoes), and I have put a shorter stem on it, I still need to replace the spacers with black ones.

I have about 60 or so miles on it, and love it. This is my first road bike, and the first bike bought to fit me (im 6'6", so its an XXL).

Im used to a 40 lb recumbent trike, so this 20 lb roadie is light compared to what I am used to.


----------



## TucsonMTB

outcast2 said:


> I picked up this S30 two weeks ago at my LBS on sale with a discount. I have Shimano SPD pedals (its what I have on my trike, im too cheap to buy another pair of shoes), and I have put a shorter stem on it, I still need to replace the spacers with black ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 60 or so miles on it, and love it.


Outstanding! Nothing wrong with the SPD pedals, I have a very light set on my Addict and they never slow me down. The walk-ability of the shoes with soles that accept SPD's makes them more than worthwhile. And, don't sweat the spacers. They make a nice accent to go with the other bits of white on the bike. Just enjoy your new ride. It's a keeper!


----------



## marcm

2011 Addict


----------



## TucsonMTB

marcm said:


> 2011 Addict


Nice work with the touches of red, especially those great wheels! That Scott color scheme needs some brighter colors, big time.


----------



## Centexflyer

Hey folks. Totally new here and I can't create my own thread until I have five posts so this one looked like the most relevant to my question. I have been riding for almost a year. Tennis elbow took me off of the court and has been replaced with cycling. Started out on an old schwinn traveler and a few months later purchased a new s40 from my LBS. I really love this bike and am now currently at about 150 miles per week on it. My wife rides about 30 of those a week with me and one of my twins rides his bmx bike with me. So, LBS is having a sale and I thought it might be time for me to upgrade and let my son use the s40. They have a 2011 CR1 Comp for 1599, 2011 CR1 Team for 1899 and of course, the 2012 Team for 2099. I know..only 100 or so off but it all adds up. The one thing I am looking for is a bit of a smoother ride. I really liked the s30 I tried but figure if I am going to upgrade, I wanted to try a carbon frame. Is this overkill? The guy also had me ride a masi evoluzion in the same price range but seemed a bit extreme. I am looking for comfort but also something I can ride for long distances. My goals are 200 miles per week and working in some plus 50 mile rides. I also commute to work 3 times a week but could use the speedster for that. Any ideas? Is the 2011 team worth 300 more than the comp? 

I really appreciate the advice!
Steve


----------



## jefflichty

Here is my 2011 speedster s20.
Changes so far have been the saddle (fizik versus arione), Deda Quattro 2 90mm stem, fulcrum racing wheels wrapped in vittoria rubino pro tires, topped off with polar cs500 computer. 
One of my cages broke at the end of the season so i'm in the hunt for some white elites which everyone seems to be sold out of.







[/url] 100_0607 by jefflichty, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## TucsonMTB

jefflichty said:


> Here is my 2011 speedster s20.
> Changes so far have been the saddle (fizik versus arione), Deda Quattro 2 90mm stem, fulcrum racing wheels wrapped in vittoria rubino pro tires, topped off with polar cs500 computer.
> One of my cages broke at the end of the season so i'm in the hunt for some white elites which everyone seems to be sold out of.


Nice looking bike, clearly with lots of attention to style!

I have seen white Bontrager RXL cages on eBay at fair prices.










Hope that helps.


----------



## outcast2

Well I finally did it......I got my wife to ride a road bike. She surprised me the other day by admitting she wanted one ( she only rode MTB and hybrids up till saturday). I took her to our lbs saturday, and she road a Scott S30 and decided she liked it. Now she is a proud owner of a 2011 S30 (looks like mine above, but smaller). This is a big deal because now she is a roadie, and its not a Trek.

jim


----------



## TucsonMTB

outcast2 said:


> Well I finally did it......I got my wife to ride a road bike.


Super! This can only lead to good things, not the least of which being she will be able to ride with you. I usually buy my wife a bike similar to what I would like to have first. That makes me a hero and gives her a chance to be generous about letting me buy what I want too.

Still, I like your approach too. Whatever it takes to get "the other half" out there with you is a good thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## PlatyPius

outcast2 said:


> Well I finally did it......I got my wife to ride a road bike. She surprised me the other day by admitting she wanted one ( she only rode MTB and hybrids up till saturday). I took her to our lbs saturday, and she road a Scott S30 and decided she liked it. Now she is a proud owner of a 2011 S30 (looks like mine above, but smaller). This is a big deal because now she is a roadie, and its not a Trek.
> 
> jim



Awesome!
The S30 is a good bike. Definitely better than the equivalent Trek model, as far as the frame (cuz components iz components, no matter the brand of bike). Cheaper, too.


----------



## OldZaskar

2009 Addict SL and a couple subtle upgrades


----------



## jefflichty

TucsonMTB said:


> Nice looking bike, clearly with lots of attention to style!
> 
> I have seen white Bontrager RXL cages on eBay at fair prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.


I actually went into my LBS where I got those cages to replace one that had broke and they didn't have black...just white.


----------



## GoRacers

PlatyPius said:


> Awesome!
> The S30 is a good bike. Definitely better than the equivalent Trek model, as far as the frame (cuz components iz components, no matter the brand of bike). Cheaper, too.


I bought my s30 because it seemed like just as good as the comparable trek, for about 300 bucks less.


----------



## z85guy

My two week old ride. 2012 CR1 Team. Its love...










Additions: PRO Vibe Seatpost, PRO PLT Stem, PRO PLT Bars, Specialized Toupe


----------



## speedyg55

After selling my S-Works Tarmac and using the profits to fund this bike, I'm into this thing next to nothing, and I'm absolutely loving it! Plus, my sons name is Scott so the bike seemed fitting


----------



## TucsonMTB

speedyg55 said:


> After selling my S-Works Tarmac and using the profits to fund this bike, I'm into this thing next to nothing, and I'm absolutely loving it! Plus, my sons name is Scott so the bike seemed fitting


Wow! I *like* it!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jrduquemin

Hi all, new to the forum though I have posted in the MTBR forums. Just bought a Scott Addict R2 and will be posting photos soon, once I've got my post count up


----------



## Biker190

I bought the S30 earlier this summer and absolutely love it. I've swapped to a Fizik Aliante saddle which has been great, but no other mods. Have about 1000 miles on it so far including a century ride - Chicago to Milwaukee. 

I would like to swap the stem for something shorter and slightly higher as my seat right now is pretty high above my bars. I'm 6' 2'' and bought the XL.

I feel too hunched over in my ride and my neck gets very sore. 

I have no idea how to go about finding another stem that would fit into this bike. I don't understand threads, quills, etc.

Any help in finding an aftermarket stem that would fit this bike would be appreciated!


----------



## TucsonMTB

Biker190 said:


> I have no idea how to go about finding another stem that would fit into this bike. I don't understand threads, quills, etc.
> 
> Any help in finding an aftermarket stem that would fit this bike would be appreciated!


Start by visiting your favorite bicycle shop. You won't save enough money trying to find something online yourself to make it worthwhile. In fact, it may cost you more without their help.

This is why when people ask me what bike to buy I usually suggest they find a shop they like first and work with the people who will be glad to help them in the future. :idea:


----------



## Knitapair

*My Speedster*

My 2012 Speedster


----------



## Dali88

Are these good for long distances? 
I'm doing a 200km Cancer ride spread over two days in June and I need to pick something up.

I'm 6'2 male. Don't care so much about speed. Just want something good for 6 hours a day


----------



## Wallstreet

Dali88 said:


> Are these good for long distances?
> I'm doing a 200km Cancer ride spread over two days in June and I need to pick something up.
> 
> I'm 6'2 male. Don't care so much about speed. Just want something good for 6 hours a day


I would truly recommend the CR1 Pro, I have ridden it and for long rides its perfect. It's more upright than the Addict - nowadays it's the Foil which is more sportive. There is soo much research and good things written about the Cr1 pro.

What a wonderful cause  Bon chance !


----------



## Dali88

Well, price point is of concern, and from what I've read, the s30 is also a more upright position. I can get one for $1100. What's the msrp on a cr1? 

Thank you!


----------



## Wallstreet

Dali88 said:


> Well, price point is of concern, and from what I've read, the s30 is also a more upright position. I can get one for $1100. What's the msrp on a cr1?
> 
> Thank you!


The S30 is also a good starter bike. 
http://road.cc/content/review/53749-scott-speedster-s30

Here is a comp 
http://www.trisports.com/scott-cr1-team-road-bike-2012.html

It's worth buying a carbon frame if you plan to be in the sport. It's more compliant and comfortable. Another friend I know bought the Scott Comp and if you look around it is a little extra that's worth it. Trial each bike and see for yourself. Get the right size and fit.

https://shop.sunrisecyclery.com/item/141251/

I am not USA based so best you google it and ask around.

Good luck


----------



## Dali88

I'm not in the U.S. either. 
Where are You?

Scott wasn't on my radar until I visited a local shop's webpage and saw that they had one on clearance. (No pictures)
Did a search and like what I see.

I'm 39. I'm not going to be getting into the sport. After the ride weekend, I"m just going to want something that's gonna provide me with some fun, exercise, and last a while 

Be well.


----------



## Wallstreet

Buddy I am 39 too!

Doing for the same reasons 

Get networking with similar people. I was a kid liking bikes and feel like one again ...

Swiss based.


----------



## Dali88

Haha. Too funny. 

Good to meet you.

Canada based.

I used to cycle all the time. I wanted to make the Canadian olympic team in my early twenties.
A series of accidents stopped me from cycling and I started running for a while.

Ready to get back into cycling again.

I will visit my retailer and check out the Scott.

Best of luck,
DJ


----------



## Biker190

Dali88 said:


> Well, price point is of concern, and from what I've read, the s30 is also a more upright position. I can get one for $1100. What's the msrp on a cr1?
> 
> Thank you!


I have the S30; although I paid $1100 for it at REI last April, it seemed like it was on sale at REI not 6 weeks later for $800? I love the bike, high quality component set for the price and very fast. However I would not call it an upright position. In fact, I had to swap out the stem for something shorter and more upright. Every bike shop I talked to about my riding discomfort mentioned how Scott puts the aggressive ride position and very flat stems on their bikes. I also had to swap out the seat for something more comfortable.


----------



## Dali88

Biker190 said:


> I have the S30; although I paid $1100 for it at REI last April, it seemed like it was on sale at REI not 6 weeks later for $800? I love the bike, high quality component set for the price and very fast. However I would not call it an upright position. In fact, I had to swap out the stem for something shorter and more upright. Every bike shop I talked to about my riding discomfort mentioned how Scott puts the aggressive ride position and very flat stems on their bikes. I also had to swap out the seat for something more comfortable.


Thanks for the great feedback. Yeah, I figured I'd be swapping out the seat anyways. The one provide looks horrible for long comfortable rides. Didn't know about the riding stance. That helps. I won't get out to the dealer til Tuesday, so if 2012 that's on clearance is stilll there I'll try it out. If not, it wasn't meant for me.


----------



## Wallstreet

It obviously was not properly measured. The 'reach' should be measured too. A bad setup will create discomfort. 

Most wise thing is to replace the seat. I use the Specialized Romin Expert. Measure your seat bones to know the correct size.

The alloy bikes are stiffer rides, I found the carbon more compliant on taking up road noise.


----------



## Dali88

Got your message but can't reply privately, it seems.

Your story is similar and your info great. 

I lost dad last June to alzheimers and skin cancer that internalized.

At any rate, the ride is for a hospital here in Toronto that does great cancer research, and if you're interested, I'll post my link below.

There's not much yet because I just started it up.

Be well,
Dom

I can't post a link, apparently, because i don't have enough posts, so I'll try as un-cryptically as a can.


www dot conquercancer dot ca/goto/dominick.ali2013


----------



## soshea

my cr1 pro.
View attachment 279049


----------



## Wallstreet

soshea said:


> my cr1 pro.
> View attachment 279049


Nice  enjoy


----------



## soshea

thank you,wallstreet


----------

